# Home Depot diamond plate light for 33L?



## jefferzbooboo (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm setting up a 33L, same dimensions as a 55g except it's only 12" tall. I'm looking at getting a Home Depot T8 diamond plate fixture and putting it on the glass. With a 3" substrate that should make it roughly 90 par on the substrate according to this http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368. I'll be using Osmocote+ root tabs, dosing EI micros and macros, Eheim 2213, and for Co2 using an Atomic paintball regulator from GLA. 
I'm planning on a HC carpet, Purple Cabomba, numerous crypts, telanthera rosefolia, java moss background, and numerous anubias.
Will the Home Depot light accomplish what I'm going for or should I find something different?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

It may work OK because the tank is pretty shallow, but there are plenty of better options out there. Why this light, price?


----------



## jefferzbooboo (Nov 17, 2012)

$45+ tax for the fixture and bulbs seems like a good deal if it will work.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

My guess--it will work quite well!


----------

